# Should I keep going?



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been seeing a therapist for about two months now. I have been not feeling any better after I see him in fact I have almost been feeling worse. I feel like this guy is not helping me at all, what do you guys think I should do? Here are some example of why I don't want to go back. I asked him if he had any career programs that would help pick out a good career path for me and he said no, that is ok because I know if he doesn't have one then he doesn't have one but this is what I need help most with. Than I asked him if he would help me get out of the house more and he said well are you more happy when you're at home and I said yes and so he said then I can't help you want to get out more if you're happier at home. Then he has said kind of rude things to me like "You're 23 and you don't drive", like I'm the only person in the whole world who is too scared to drive. I don't know I feel like I am more of a bother to him then someone he wants to help. This is my first time ever seeing a therapist so what do you guys think, should I keep going?


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, all my therapists would have been happy to try to help me figure out what career I wanted, or help me get out of the house more. This guy really doesn't seem to understand SAD at all. I think you should ditch him.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Ditto, he doesn't even sound like a nice guy. Any therapist should be understanding of anything you tell them.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

omg, this is exactly why I think I would make a good therapist. ALL THE DUMBASS HAS TO DO IS LISTEN TO YOU TO PICK UP ON YOUR GOALS. Kick this doofus to the curb and get another one that listens!


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just canceled my next appointment. I don't know if I should start seeing someone else, does talk therapy really help?
FairleighCalm, you should be a therapist, you've help me (thinking of good jobs) more than anyone has in a while. So thanks very much!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Your welcome, BUT I don't want you to get actual medical advice from this site, or me. I was voicing my opinion. Talk therapy DOES work, but you sometimes you have to try different ones before you find a good fit. I hope you'll try another therapist, ok?


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I will try a new therapist. Is there any way to look up ratting of different therapist in my area? I know there is a professor rattings web site that college students use to see which teachers good, it would be nice if we could rate if a therapist was good or not.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with FairleighCalm, try another therapist. I am not sure there is a way of getting some sort of ranking on a therapist as therapy is a very individual experience. Some people try out 3 or 4 therapists before they settle for one. Just book a couple of sessions and see if you click. Talking therapy has definitely helped me. There are quicker therapies, e.g. CBT, but if you want to address the root causes of your issues talking therapy is the way forward


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is a great idea...a rating site for therapists. I"m sure someone with more money and connections than me will run with it and make millions!!


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Lisa, I am new to this whole therapy thing so I was just wondering what is CBT? Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wise move, Moon. Try someone else. It doesn't sound like he was very familiar with SA at all. 

A ratings site would be fantastic. You could search by specialty, and have ratings for strengths/weaknesses. Too often, people have no choice but to pick a therapist at random, without knowing what therapeutic approach(es) they use or if they even have any experience with what's troubling you. This is bothersome for me, as I like to be an "informed customer" in that I know what I'm going into.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the support guys! Where I saw my old therapist it is in like a whole complex with lots of different therapist so if I keep going there I might run into my old one. I would feel weird about that, should I go to a whole different office?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Don't worry about your old therapist. Do what is easiest and best for you. JMO.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If you want, yes.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

When I call and say I want to switch should I just say I would rather talk to a woman? I am so confused I really just want to have talk therapy but all my doctors say I should stay with the medication.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Moon said:


> When I call and say I want to switch should I just say I would rather talk to a woman? I am so confused I really just want to have talk therapy but all my doctors say I should stay with the medication.


How long have you been on the medication, and what isn't going well with it?


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok guys, I just made the call to switch to a new therapist. I told them that I would feel more comfortable talking to a woman. The receptionists said that they first had to make sure that this was ok with my old therapist. Is that usually how it works? Why do they have to ask him if it is ok? Now I have to wait for him to call back and say if this is ok. Did you guys have to do this when you switched to a new therapist?


----------



## funkytown (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm 23 & don't drive either. You're not alone.

I think you are doing the right thing by changing therapists, he doesn't sound very helpful at all.

In regards to them having to get the okay from him to let you change therapists, I think this is more just so he knows he won't be seeing you again so he's not wondering where you got to. He definitely doesn't have the right to say it's not okay to change therapists. You've gotta do what's right for you to move forward. Good Luck!


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey funkytown, it is nice to know that I'm not the only 23 year old in the world who doesn't drive. Do you take the bus everywhere?
It has been at least two weeks and I still haven't heard back from anyone yet, I even wrote the office a letter to ask what was going on. I wonder what is taking so long, I don't want to call because then I feel like I am bothering them.
Thanks for your help! :lol


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

At this point you might as well go ahead and find a new therapist if you can, because you've already did them the courtesy of letting them know you're history.


----------

